# Help with my car not starting / idling...



## R33 lew (May 2, 2016)

So ive posted a long as post on the Link forum..
I will copy it over to here, but brace yourself.. its long 
Any help will be appreciated!

‐---------------------------------------------------------
This write up is going to be a little lengthy, but i really want to explain what ive done so far in depth, in hope for some help / suggestion to where i could even look! 
Nissan Skyline GTR R33
Forged ect, prp 12-1 trigger R35 coils Link G4x ecu.
I bought the car with a spun shell. The car still idled fine, and i drove it from the flatbed to my garage.
Ive rebuilt the engine, forged, cams, head work, single turbo, uprated fuel system, ect... the usual.
Ive slowly pieced it all together over the last couple of years when funds allowed.
Upon start up, i had a couple of issues with trigger (polarity) which quickly got sorted, i also clipped my cam sensor with the pick up and caused some damage. I checked them with a trigger scope and all seemed fine. But after weeks of not being able to start the car, i changed it anyway... an interesting find was that although fitting it back to (visually the same position) i then went from -62 offset to -92 offset.
I then seen it a trigger scope the cam and crank were clashing, so i moved sensor position probably only 10 degrees or so and now there nowhere near each other.. but when i reset my timing expecting it to be out, i got -92 again.
At this point my car will now start up for about 1-2 seconds, it hits around 800 rpm and dies, then every attempted start after this is less and less succesfull, until after about 4 times it wont fire at all.... at this point if i switch the injectors off, the car fires into life for 2 seconds and dies, i can then switch them back on, and repeat... this to me says too much fuel to spark
Ive checked and changed every spark plug. Ive done the standard ignition test available on the ecu, ive also removed one spark plug at a time, earthed it and watched a good spark right through the 2 seconds of running.
Ive measure my 12v+ for the coil pack harness, it drops to like late 9s at initial crank but as soon as it fires its straight up to 11.7ish. Ive check the wire locations on the wiring specialists coil harness. Also check for any resistance and got none.
My ignition timing, i've checked many times, with 2 different guns. I lock my timing to 0 and select an offset that brings my tdc mark on my ati balancer up to the timing mark on the cover. I have also done a test where i left all my spark plugs in, and fired the car up (for 2 seconds) and kept an eye on timing, it stayed where the map is telling it the whole time (around 11 degrees) 
These is effecting all cylinders as the plugs are going black evenly.
Ive checked all the injectors are switching in the right order, the resistor pack has been bypassed (soldered) with no resistance as i have ASNU 1050s.
Im getting good fuel pressure the whole time, 43 psi ish.
Ive used a map which adamw has looked over and said should start it. Ive tried reducing my fuel slowly to the point it wont start and it just wont idle. If i the fuel just rights sometimes it will fluctuate between 400-800rpm for 5 or 6 seconds, any throttle at this point just kills it.
My TPS and map sensor have been calibrated and read okay.
Ive tried different timing offsets in steps of 10 and it just gets worse each way.
Im just left scratching my head as to why the car wont run. Ive never had to take my car somwhere to be diagnosed ever, but ive got this booked in with a skyline specialist in a couple of weeks.
I just thought i would put this out there and see what people think, or can suggest, other than BURN IT!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

so if you turn the fuel off, it runs on the residual fuel and once thats gone it dies, which says that ign is working. 
What have you changed since it last ran?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Sounds more like a fuel issue…..is your regulator connected the right way round? Fuel pumps functioning properly.


----------



## R33 lew (May 2, 2016)

Jimbostir said:


> so if you turn the fuel off, it runs on the residual fuel and once thats gone it dies, which says that ign is working.
> What have you changed since it last ran?


Thats correct yeah, ive changed everything, its gone from a stock car that spun a shell, to a forged build, single conversion, uprated fuel, ign, ecu ect.. everything has changed.


----------



## R33 lew (May 2, 2016)

lightspeed said:


> Sounds more like a fuel issue…..is your regulator connected the right way round? Fuel pumps functioning properly.


 Ive got a fuel pressure sensor in my fuel rail, and it reads around 43psi the whole time


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

R33 lew said:


> Ive got a fuel pressure sensor in my fuel rail, and it reads around 43psi the whole time


For a 1:1 rising rate regulator it's 43 psi at atmospheric pressure. So at idle it should be reducing fuel pressure to something like 36 psi. Also make sure your timing offset is not 360 degrees out, make sure your trigger settings are correct with regard to rising/falling edge. Also entirely possible that your injectors simply cannot idle smoothly at such a low RPM. Do the math on your fuel delivery and make sure it's within the linear regime of the injector.


----------

